# DTG Printer needed in Midwest



## OutlawJohn (Apr 14, 2015)

have a customer needing shirts in 1 week turn around , we can't complete the request...approx. 150 shirts photo realistic print...if interested let me know


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Send a message to NSDdesigns and Spiderman23 on this site...they are both located in the Midwest (Ohio and Missouri)


----------



## OutlawJohn (Apr 14, 2015)

how do I access their contact info?...sorry new here


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Click these links...you will see a drop down that says "Send Message" simply click that and send a private message to each of them with your needs. Let them know that Eric aka Dekay317 sent you and they will help you out!

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/23spiderman.html = Missouri

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/nsddesign.html = Ohio


----------

